# coding xray clavicle



## bbux (Oct 17, 2008)

When completing bilateral clavicle films coding 73000,  Should this be billed twice for both left and right with a modifier or only once.


----------



## jpenland1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*re clavicle x-ray*

i bill only once, 73000 is for complete clavicle.

Jen P


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 17, 2008)

I code it with RT/LT


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 18, 2008)

73000 can be billed bilaterally, "complete" is referring to what is included in the views.  If you look at other x-ray descriptions, say the shoulder 73030, this also includes the descriptor "complete"; however this code can be billed bilaterally.


----------

